# genkernel & dmraid

## easyray

I have to use genkernel because mkinitrd is masked. I keep getting a genkernel compile error ( failed to compile target ) .My /etc/var/log/genkernel looks like this:

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.10[0m

* Running with options: --dmraid --xconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r7[0m for x86_64[0m...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" mrproper

  CLEAN   /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r7

  CLEAN   arch/x86_64/boot/compressed/

  CLEAN   arch/x86_64/ia32

  CLEAN   arch/x86_64/boot

  CLEAN   arch/x86_64/kernel

  CLEAN   drivers/char

  CLEAN   drivers/ieee1394

  CLEAN   drivers/md

  CLEAN   init

  CLEAN   kernel

  CLEAN   lib

  CLEAN   drivers/scsi/aic7xxx

  CLEAN   drivers/video/logo

  CLEAN   usr

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/genksyms

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   scripts/mod

  CLEAN   scripts

  CLEAN   .tmp_versions

  CLEAN   vmlinux System.map .tmp_kallsyms1.S .tmp_kallsyms1.o .tmp_kallsyms2.S .tmp_kallsyms2.o .tmp_vmlinux1 .tmp_vmlinux2 .tmp_System.map

  CLEAN   include/config

  CLEAN   .config .config.old include/asm .version include/linux/autoconf.h include/linux/version.h Module.symvers

* config: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.15-gentoo-r7

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" oldconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86_64/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*

* Linux Kernel Configuration

*

*

* Code maturity level options

*

Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?] y

  Select only drivers expected to compile cleanly (CLEAN_COMPILE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* General setup

*

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] 

Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [Y/n/?] y

Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap) (SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

System V IPC (SYSVIPC) [Y/n/?] y

POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [N/y/?] n

Sysctl support (SYSCTL) [Y/n/?] y

Auditing support (AUDIT) [N/y/?] n

Support for hot-pluggable devices (HOTPLUG) [Y/?] y

Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz (IKCONFIG_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

Initramfs source file(s) (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] 

Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!) (CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE) [N/y/?] n

*

* Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)

*

Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) (EMBEDDED) [N/y/?] n

  Load all symbols for debugging/kksymoops (KALLSYMS) [Y/?] (NEW) y

    Do an extra kallsyms pass (KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS) [N/y/?] n

*

* Loadable module support

*

Enable loadable module support (MODULES) [Y/n/?] y

  Module unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

    Forced module unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

  Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL) (MODVERSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Source checksum for all modules (MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL) [N/y/?] n

  Automatic kernel module loading (KMOD) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Block layer

*

Support for Large Block Devices (LBD) [Y/n/?] y

*

* IO Schedulers

*

Anticipatory I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_AS) [Y/n/m/?] y

Deadline I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_DEADLINE) [Y/n/m/?] y

CFQ I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_CFQ) [Y/n/m/?] y

Default I/O scheduler

> 1. Anticipatory (DEFAULT_AS)

  2. Deadline (DEFAULT_DEADLINE)

  3. CFQ (DEFAULT_CFQ)

  4. No-op (DEFAULT_NOOP)

choice[1-4?]: 1

*

* Processor type and features

*

Processor family

> 1. AMD-Opteron/Athlon64 (MK8)

  2. Intel EM64T (MPSC)

  3. Generic-x86-64 (GENERIC_CPU)

choice[1-3]: 1

/dev/cpu/microcode - Intel CPU microcode support (MICROCODE) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support (X86_MSR) [Y/n/m/?] y

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [Y/n/m/?] y

MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/n/?] y

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [N/y/?] n

Preemption Model

> 1. No Forced Preemption (Server) (PREEMPT_NONE)

  2. Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) (PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY)

  3. Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) (PREEMPT)

choice[1-3]: 1

Memory model

> 1. Flat Memory (FLATMEM_MANUAL)

choice[1]: 1

PM timer (X86_PM_TIMER) [Y/n/?] y

Provide RTC interrupt (HPET_EMULATE_RTC) [Y/n] y

IOMMU support (GART_IOMMU) [Y/n/?] y

Machine check support (X86_MCE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Intel MCE features (X86_MCE_INTEL) [Y/n/?] y

  AMD MCE features (X86_MCE_AMD) [Y/n/?] y

kexec system call (EXPERIMENTAL) (KEXEC) [N/y/?] n

Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode (SECCOMP) [Y/n/?] y

Timer frequency

  1. 100 HZ (HZ_100)

> 2. 250 HZ (HZ_250)

  3. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)

choice[1-3?]: 2

*

* Power management options

*

Power Management support (PM) [Y/?] y

  Legacy Power Management API (PM_LEGACY) [Y/n/?] y

  Power Management Debug Support (PM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Software Suspend (SOFTWARE_SUSPEND) [N/y/?] n

*

* ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

*

ACPI Support (ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

  Sleep States (ACPI_SLEEP) [Y/n/?] y

    /proc/acpi/sleep (deprecated) (ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP) [N/y/?] n

  AC Adapter (ACPI_AC) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Battery (ACPI_BATTERY) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Button (ACPI_BUTTON) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Video (ACPI_VIDEO) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_HOTKEY) [N/m/y/?] n

  Fan (ACPI_FAN) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [Y/n/m/?] y

  ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras (ACPI_ASUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras (ACPI_IBM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Toshiba Laptop Extras (ACPI_TOSHIBA) [N/m/y/?] n

  Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year (ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR) [0] 0

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* CPU Frequency scaling

*

CPU Frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable CPUfreq debugging (CPU_FREQ_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  CPU frequency translation statistics (CPU_FREQ_STAT) [Y/n/m/?] y

    CPU frequency translation statistics details (CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS) [N/y/?] n

  Default CPUFreq governor

  > 1. performance (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE)

    2. userspace (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE)

  choice[1-2?]: 1

  'performance' governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE) [Y/?] y

  'powersave' governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND) [N/m/y/?] n

  'conservative' cpufreq governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * CPUFreq processor drivers

  *

  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow! (X86_POWERNOW_K8) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO) [Y/n/m/?] y

  ACPI Processor P-States driver (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ) [Y/n/m/?] y

  *

  * shared options

  *

  /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated) (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF) [N/y/?] n

*

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

Unordered IO mapping access (UNORDERED_IO) [N/y/?] n

PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [N/y/?] n

Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [N/y/?] n

Legacy /proc/pci interface (PCI_LEGACY_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

*

* PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

*

PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support (PCCARD) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PCI Hotplug Support

*

Support for PCI Hotplug (EXPERIMENTAL) (HOTPLUG_PCI) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Fake PCI Hotplug driver (HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE) [N/m/y/?] n

  ACPI PCI Hotplug driver (HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI) [Y/n/m/?] y

    ACPI PCI Hotplug driver IBM extensions (HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM) [N/m/y/?] n

  CompactPCI Hotplug driver (HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI) [N/y/?] n

  SHPC PCI Hotplug driver (HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Executable file formats / Emulations

*

Kernel support for ELF binaries (BINFMT_ELF) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel support for MISC binaries (BINFMT_MISC) [M/n/y/?] m

IA32 Emulation (IA32_EMULATION) [Y/n/?] y

  IA32 a.out support (IA32_AOUT) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* Networking

*

Networking support (NET) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Networking options

  *

  Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Packet socket: mmapped IO (PACKET_MMAP) [Y/n/?] y

  Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

  IPsec user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [M/n/y/?] m

  PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [Y/n/m/?] y

  TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [N/y/?] n

    IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [N/y/?] n

    IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [N/y/?] n

    IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: GRE tunnels over IP (NET_IPGRE) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: ARP daemon support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ARPD) [N/y/?] n

    IP: TCP syncookie support (disabled per default) (SYN_COOKIES) [N/y/?] n

    IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: tunnel transformation (INET_TUNNEL) [M/y/?] m

    INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [Y/n/m/?] y

    TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * IP: Virtual Server Configuration

    *

    IP virtual server support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_VS) [N/m/y/?] n

    The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [Y/n/m/?] y

      IPv6: Privacy Extensions (RFC 3041) support (IPV6_PRIVACY) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: AH transformation (INET6_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: ESP transformation (INET6_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPComp transformation (INET6_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: tunnel transformation (INET6_TUNNEL) [M/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv6 tunnel (IPV6_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)

  *

  Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) (NETFILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    Network packet filtering debugging (NETFILTER_DEBUG) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * Core Netfilter Configuration

    *

    Netfilter netlink interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * IP: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    Connection tracking (required for masq/NAT) (IP_NF_CONNTRACK) [M/n/y/?] m

      Connection tracking flow accounting (IP_NF_CT_ACCT) [N/y/?] n

      Connection mark tracking support (IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK) [N/y/?] n

      Connection tracking events (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS) [N/y/?] n

      SCTP protocol connection tracking support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP) [N/m/?] n

      FTP protocol support (IP_NF_FTP) [M/n/?] m

      IRC protocol support (IP_NF_IRC) [M/n/?] m

      NetBIOS name service protocol support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS) [N/m/?] n

      TFTP protocol support (IP_NF_TFTP) [M/n/?] m

      Amanda backup protocol support (IP_NF_AMANDA) [M/n/?] m

      PPTP protocol support (IP_NF_PPTP) [N/m/?] n

    IP Userspace queueing via NETLINK (OBSOLETE) (IP_NF_QUEUE) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      limit match support (IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      IP range match support (IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE) [M/n/?] m

      MAC address match support (IP_NF_MATCH_MAC) [M/n/?] m

      Packet type match support (IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE) [M/n/?] m

      netfilter MARK match support (IP_NF_MATCH_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      Multiple port match support (IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT) [M/n/?] m

      TOS match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TOS) [M/n/?] m

      recent match support (IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT) [M/n/?] m

      ECN match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ECN) [M/n/?] m

      DSCP match support (IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

      AH/ESP match support (IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP) [M/n/?] m

      LENGTH match support (IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH) [M/n/?] m

      TTL match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      tcpmss match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS) [M/n/?] m

      Helper match support (IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER) [M/n/?] m

      Connection state match support (IP_NF_MATCH_STATE) [M/n/?] m

      Connection tracking match support (IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK) [M/n/?] m

      Owner match support (IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER) [M/n/?] m

      address type match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE) [M/n/?] m

      realm match support (IP_NF_MATCH_REALM) [M/n/?] m

      SCTP protocol match support (IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP) [N/m/?] n

      DCCP protocol match support (IP_NF_MATCH_DCCP) [N/m/?] n

      comment match support (IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT) [N/m/?] n

      hashlimit match support (IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT) [N/m/?] n

      string match support (IP_NF_MATCH_STRING) [N/m/?] n

      Packet filtering (IP_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      LOG target support (IP_NF_TARGET_LOG) [M/n/?] m

      ULOG target support (OBSOLETE) (IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG) [M/n/?] m

      TCPMSS target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS) [M/n/?] m

      NFQUEUE Target Support (IP_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE) [N/m/?] n

      Full NAT (IP_NF_NAT) [M/n/?] m

        MASQUERADE target support (IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE) [M/n/?] m

        REDIRECT target support (IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT) [M/n/?] m

        NETMAP target support (IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP) [M/n/?] m

        SAME target support (IP_NF_TARGET_SAME) [M/n/?] m

        Basic SNMP-ALG support (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC) [M/n/?] m

      Packet mangling (IP_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

        TOS target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TOS) [M/n/?] m

        ECN target support (IP_NF_TARGET_ECN) [M/n/?] m

        DSCP target support (IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

        MARK target support (IP_NF_TARGET_MARK) [M/n/?] m

        CLASSIFY target support (IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY) [M/n/?] m

        TTL target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TTL) [N/m/?] n

      raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE) (IP_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

        NOTRACK target support (IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK) [M/n/?] m

    ARP tables support (IP_NF_ARPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      ARP packet filtering (IP_NF_ARPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      ARP payload mangling (IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

    *

    IP6 Userspace queueing via NETLINK (OBSOLETE) (IP6_NF_QUEUE) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP6 tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP6_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      limit match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      MAC address match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC) [M/n/?] m

      Routing header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RT) [M/n/?] m

      Hop-by-hop and Dst opts header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS) [M/n/?] m

      Fragmentation header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG) [M/n/?] m

      HL match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_HL) [M/n/?] m

      Multiple port match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT) [M/n/?] m

      Owner match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER) [M/n/?] m

      netfilter MARK match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 Extension Headers Match (IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER) [M/n/?] m

      AH/ESP match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP) [M/n/?] m

      Packet Length match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH) [M/n/?] m

      EUI64 address check (IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP6_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        LOG target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [N/m/?] n

      NFQUEUE Target Support (IP6_NF_TARGET_NFQUEUE) [N/m/?] n

      Packet mangling (IP6_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

        MARK target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK) [M/n/?] m

        HL (hoplimit) target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_HL) [N/m/?] n

      raw table support (required for TRACE) (IP6_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The DCCP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_DCCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_SCTP) [M/n/y/?] m

    SCTP: Debug messages (SCTP_DBG_MSG) [N/y/?] n

    SCTP: Debug object counts (SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT) [N/y/?] n

    SCTP: Cookie HMAC Algorithm

      1. None (SCTP_HMAC_NONE)

      2. HMAC-SHA1 (SCTP_HMAC_SHA1)

    > 3. HMAC-MD5 (SCTP_HMAC_MD5)

    choice[1-3?]: 3

  Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM) [N/m/y/?] n

  802.1d Ethernet Bridging (BRIDGE) [N/m/y/?] n

  802.1Q VLAN Support (VLAN_8021Q) [M/n/y/?] m

  DECnet Support (DECNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support (LLC2) [N/m/y/?] n

  The IPX protocol (IPX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Appletalk protocol support (ATALK) [N/m/y/?] n

  CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (EXPERIMENTAL) (X25) [N/m/y/?] n

  LAPB Data Link Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (LAPB) [N/m/y/?] n

  Frame Diverter (EXPERIMENTAL) (NET_DIVERT) [N/y/?] n

  Acorn Econet/AUN protocols (EXPERIMENTAL) (ECONET) [N/m/y/?] n

  WAN router (WAN_ROUTER) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * QoS and/or fair queueing

  *

  QoS and/or fair queueing (NET_SCHED) [Y/n/?] y

    Packet scheduler clock source

    > 1. Timer interrupt (NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES)

      2. gettimeofday (NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY)

      3. CPU cycle counter (NET_SCH_CLK_CPU)

    choice[1-3?]: 1

    *

    * Queueing/Scheduling

    *

    Class Based Queueing (CBQ) (NET_SCH_CBQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Token Bucket (HTB) (NET_SCH_HTB) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Fair Service Curve (HFSC) (NET_SCH_HFSC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multi Band Priority Queueing (PRIO) (NET_SCH_PRIO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Random Early Detection (RED) (NET_SCH_RED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Stochastic Fairness Queueing (SFQ) (NET_SCH_SFQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    True Link Equalizer (TEQL) (NET_SCH_TEQL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Token Bucket Filter (TBF) (NET_SCH_TBF) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic Random Early Detection (GRED) (NET_SCH_GRED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Differentiated Services marker (DSMARK) (NET_SCH_DSMARK) [M/n/y/?] m

    Network emulator (NETEM) (NET_SCH_NETEM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Ingress Qdisc (NET_SCH_INGRESS) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * Classification

    *

    Elementary classification (BASIC) (NET_CLS_BASIC) [N/m/y/?] n

    Traffic-Control Index (TCINDEX) (NET_CLS_TCINDEX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Routing decision (ROUTE) (NET_CLS_ROUTE4) [M/n/y/?] m

    Netfilter mark (FW) (NET_CLS_FW) [M/n/y/?] m

    Universal 32bit comparisons w/ hashing (U32) (NET_CLS_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

      Performance counters support (CLS_U32_PERF) [N/y/?] n

      Netfilter marks support (CLS_U32_MARK) [N/y/?] n

    IPv4 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP) (NET_CLS_RSVP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IPv6 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP6) (NET_CLS_RSVP6) [M/n/y/?] m

    Extended Matches (NET_EMATCH) [N/y/?] n

    Actions (NET_CLS_ACT) [Y/n/?] y

      Traffic Policing (NET_ACT_POLICE) [M/n/y/?] m

      Generic actions (NET_ACT_GACT) [N/m/y/?] n

      Redirecting and Mirroring (NET_ACT_MIRRED) [N/m/y/?] n

      IPtables targets (NET_ACT_IPT) [N/m/?] n

      Packet Editing (NET_ACT_PEDIT) [N/m/y/?] n

      Simple Example (Debug) (NET_ACT_SIMP) [N/m/y/?] n

    Incoming device classification (NET_CLS_IND) [Y/n/?] y

    Rate estimator (NET_ESTIMATOR) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Network testing

  *

  Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION) (NET_PKTGEN) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Amateur Radio support

  *

  Amateur Radio support (HAMRADIO) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * IrDA (infrared) subsystem support

  *

  IrDA (infrared) subsystem support (IRDA) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Bluetooth subsystem support

  *

  Bluetooth subsystem support (BT) [M/n/y/?] m

    L2CAP protocol support (BT_L2CAP) [M/n/?] m

    SCO links support (BT_SCO) [M/n/?] m

    RFCOMM protocol support (BT_RFCOMM) [N/m/?] n

    BNEP protocol support (BT_BNEP) [N/m/?] n

    CMTP protocol support (BT_CMTP) [N/m/?] n

    HIDP protocol support (BT_HIDP) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Bluetooth device drivers

    *

    HCI USB driver (BT_HCIUSB) [M/n/?] m

      SCO (voice) support (BT_HCIUSB_SCO) [N/y/?] n

    HCI UART driver (BT_HCIUART) [M/n/?] m

      UART (H4) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_H4) [Y/n/?] y

      BCSP protocol support (BT_HCIUART_BCSP) [Y/n/?] y

    HCI BCM203x USB driver (BT_HCIBCM203X) [N/m/?] n

    HCI BPA10x USB driver (BT_HCIBPA10X) [N/m/?] n

    HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver (BT_HCIBFUSB) [N/m/?] n

    HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver (BT_HCIVHCI) [N/m/?] n

  Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Device Drivers

*

*

* Generic Driver Options

*

Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware (STANDALONE) [Y/n/?] y

Prevent firmware from being built (PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD) [Y/n/?] y

Hotplug firmware loading support (FW_LOADER) [M/y/?] m

*

* Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

*

Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker (CONNECTOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

*

Memory Technology Device (MTD) support (MTD) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Parallel port support

*

Parallel port support (PARPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  PC-style hardware (PARPORT_PC) [M/n/?] m

    Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial) (PARPORT_SERIAL) [N/m/?] n

    Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARPORT_PC_FIFO) [Y/n/?] y

    SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO) [Y/n/?] y

IEEE 1284 transfer modes (PARPORT_1284) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Plug and Play support

*

Plug and Play support (PNP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Block devices

*

Normal floppy disk support (BLK_DEV_FD) [M/n/y/?] m

Parallel port IDE device support (PARIDE) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Parallel IDE high-level drivers

  *

  Parallel port IDE disks (PARIDE_PD) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI CD-ROMs (PARIDE_PCD) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI disks (PARIDE_PF) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI tapes (PARIDE_PT) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port generic ATAPI devices (PARIDE_PG) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Parallel IDE protocol modules

  *

  ATEN EH-100 protocol (PARIDE_ATEN) [M/n/?] m

  MicroSolutions backpack (Series 5) protocol (PARIDE_BPCK) [M/n/?] m

  DataStor Commuter protocol (PARIDE_COMM) [M/n/?] m

  DataStor EP-2000 protocol (PARIDE_DSTR) [M/n/?] m

  FIT TD-2000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT2) [M/n/?] m

  FIT TD-3000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT3) [M/n/?] m

  Shuttle EPAT/EPEZ protocol (PARIDE_EPAT) [M/n/?] m

    Support c7/c8 chips (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARIDE_EPATC8) [Y/n/?] y

  Shuttle EPIA protocol (PARIDE_EPIA) [M/n/?] m

  Freecom IQ ASIC-2 protocol (PARIDE_FRIQ) [M/n/?] m

  FreeCom power protocol (PARIDE_FRPW) [M/n/?] m

  KingByte KBIC-951A/971A protocols (PARIDE_KBIC) [M/n/?] m

  KT PHd protocol (PARIDE_KTTI) [M/n/?] m

  OnSpec 90c20 protocol (PARIDE_ON20) [M/n/?] m

  OnSpec 90c26 protocol (PARIDE_ON26) [M/n/?] m

Compaq SMART2 support (BLK_CPQ_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support (BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx (CISS_SCSI_TAPE) [N/y/?] n

Mylex DAC960/DAC1100 PCI RAID Controller support (BLK_DEV_DAC960) [M/n/y/?] m

Micro Memory MM5415 Battery Backed RAM support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_UMEM) [M/n/y/?] m

Loopback device support (BLK_DEV_LOOP) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Cryptoloop Support (BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP) [Y/n/m/?] y

Network block device support (BLK_DEV_NBD) [M/n/y/?] m

Promise SATA SX8 support (BLK_DEV_SX8) [M/n/y/?] m

Low Performance USB Block driver (BLK_DEV_UB) [N/m/y/?] n

RAM disk support (BLK_DEV_RAM) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Default number of RAM disks (BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT) [16] 16

  Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE) [8192] 8192

  Initial RAM disk (initrd) support (BLK_DEV_INITRD) [Y/n/?] y

Packet writing on CD/DVD media (CDROM_PKTCDVD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Free buffers for data gathering (CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS) [8] 8

  Enable write caching (CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE) [Y/n/?] y

ATA over Ethernet support (ATA_OVER_ETH) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

*

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support (BLK_DEV_IDE) [Y/n/m/?] y

    *

    * Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

    *

    Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA) [N/y/?] n

    Use old disk-only driver on primary interface (BLK_DEV_HD_IDE) [N/y/?] n

    Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (BLK_DEV_IDEDISK) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Use multi-mode by default (IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE) [N/y/?] n

    Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_IDETAPE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support (BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY) [M/n/y/?] m

    SCSI emulation support (BLK_DEV_IDESCSI) [M/n/y/?] m

    IDE Taskfile Access (IDE_TASK_IOCTL) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * IDE chipset support/bugfixes

    *

    generic/default IDE chipset support (IDE_GENERIC) [Y/n/m/?] y

    CMD640 chipset bugfix/support (BLK_DEV_CMD640) [N/y/?] n

    PCI IDE chipset support (BLK_DEV_IDEPCI) [Y/n/?] y

      Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support (IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

      Boot off-board chipsets first support (BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD) [N/y/?] n

      Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support (BLK_DEV_GENERIC) [Y/n/m] y

      OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_OPTI621) [N/m/y/?] n

      RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support (BLK_DEV_RZ1000) [N/m/y/?] n

      Generic PCI bus-master DMA support (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

        Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED) [Y/n/?] y

        Use PCI DMA by default when available (IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO) [Y/n/?] y

          Enable DMA only for disks  (IDEDMA_ONLYDISK) [N/y/?] n

        AEC62XX chipset support (BLK_DEV_AEC62XX) [N/m/y/?] n

        ALI M15x3 chipset support (BLK_DEV_ALI15X3) [M/n/y/?] m

          ALI M15x3 WDC support (DANGEROUS) (WDC_ALI15X3) [N/y/?] n

        AMD and nVidia IDE support (BLK_DEV_AMD74XX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        ATI IXP chipset IDE support (BLK_DEV_ATIIXP) [N/m/y/?] n

        CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support (BLK_DEV_CMD64X) [M/n/y/?] m

        Compaq Triflex IDE support (BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX) [M/n/y/?] m

        CY82C693 chipset support (BLK_DEV_CY82C693) [M/n/y/?] m

        Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_CS5520) [M/n/y/?] m

        Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support (BLK_DEV_CS5530) [M/n/y/?] m

        HPT34X chipset support (BLK_DEV_HPT34X) [M/n/y/?] m

          HPT34X AUTODMA support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HPT34X_AUTODMA) [N/y/?] n

        HPT36X/37X chipset support (BLK_DEV_HPT366) [M/n/y/?] m

        National SCx200 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SC1200) [M/n/y/?] m

        Intel PIIXn chipsets support (BLK_DEV_PIIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        IT821X IDE support (BLK_DEV_IT821X) [N/m/y/?] n

        NS87415 chipset support (BLK_DEV_NS87415) [M/n/y/?] m

        PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support (BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD) [M/n/y/?] m

          Special UDMA Feature (PDC202XX_BURST) [Y/n/?] y

        PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support (BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW) [M/n/y] m

          Enable controller even if disabled by BIOS (PDC202XX_FORCE) [N/y/?] n

        ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support (BLK_DEV_SVWKS) [M/n/y/?] m

        Silicon Image chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

        SiS5513 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIS5513) [M/n/y/?] m

        SLC90E66 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SLC90E66) [M/n/y/?] m

        Tekram TRM290 chipset support (BLK_DEV_TRM290) [M/n/y/?] m

        VIA82CXXX chipset support (BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX) [M/n/y/?] m

    IGNORE word93 Validation BITS (IDEDMA_IVB) [N/y/?] n

*

* SCSI device support

*

RAID Transport Class (RAID_ATTRS) [N/m/y/?] n

SCSI device support (SCSI) [Y/m/?] y

  legacy /proc/scsi/ support (SCSI_PROC_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

  *

  SCSI disk support (BLK_DEV_SD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  SCSI tape support (CHR_DEV_ST) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support (CHR_DEV_OSST) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [N/y/?] n

  SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [Y/n/m/?] y

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [Y/n/?] y

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

  SCSI logging facility (SCSI_LOGGING) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * SCSI Transport Attributes

  *

  Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes (SCSI_SPI_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  FiberChannel Transport Attributes (SCSI_FC_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  iSCSI Transport Attributes (SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS) [N/m/y/?] n

  SAS Transport Attributes (SCSI_SAS_ATTRS) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * SCSI low-level drivers

  *

  iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP (ISCSI_TCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support (BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_9XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

  ACARD SCSI support (SCSI_ACARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AACRAID support (SCSI_AACRAID) [M/n/y] m

  Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [253] 253

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [15000] 15000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (2047 for all debugging) (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support (SCSI_AIC79XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [15000] 15000

    Enable Read Streaming for All Targets (AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM) [N/y/?] n

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (16383 for all debugging) (AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (MEGARAID_NEWGEN) [N/y/?] n

  LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver (MEGARAID_LEGACY) [N/m/y/?] n

  LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module (MEGARAID_SAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Serial ATA (SATA) support (SCSI_SATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

    AHCI SATA support (SCSI_SATA_AHCI) [N/m/y/?] n

    ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SVW) [M/n/y/?] m

    Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support (SCSI_ATA_PIIX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL) (SCSI_SATA_MV) [N/m/y/?] n

    NVIDIA SATA support (SCSI_SATA_NV) [M/n/y/?] m

    Pacific Digital ADMA support (SCSI_PDC_ADMA) [N/m/y/?] n

    Pacific Digital SATA QStor support (SCSI_SATA_QSTOR) [N/m/y/?] n

    Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support (SCSI_SATA_PROMISE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Promise SATA SX4 support (SCSI_SATA_SX4) [M/n/y/?] m

    Silicon Image SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SIL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SIL24) [N/m/y/?] n

    SiS 964/180 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SIS) [M/n/y/?] m

    ULi Electronics SATA support (SCSI_SATA_ULI) [N/m/y/?] n

    VIA SATA support (SCSI_SATA_VIA) [M/n/y/?] m

    VITESSE VSC-7174 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_VITESSE) [M/n/y/?] m

  BusLogic SCSI support (SCSI_BUSLOGIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Omit FlashPoint support (SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT) [N/y/?] n

  DMX3191D SCSI support (SCSI_DMX3191D) [M/n/y/?] m

  EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support (SCSI_EATA) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable tagged command queueing (SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE) [N/y/?] n

    enable elevator sorting (SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS) [N/y/?] n

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS) [16] 16

  Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support (SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support (SCSI_GDTH) [M/n/y/?] m

  IBM ServeRAID support (SCSI_IPS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio 9100U(W) support (SCSI_INITIO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Initio INI-A100U2W support (SCSI_INIA100) [M/n/y/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives) (SCSI_PPA) [M/n/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives) (SCSI_IMM) [M/n/?] m

    ppa/imm option - Use slow (but safe) EPP-16 (SCSI_IZIP_EPP16) [Y/n/?] y

    ppa/imm option - Assume slow parport control register (SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR) [N/y/?] n

  SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2) [M/n/y/?] m

    DMA addressing mode (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE) [1] 1

    default tagged command queue depth (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS) [16] 16

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS) [64] 64

    use port IO (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED) [N/y/?] n

  IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support (SCSI_IPR) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable driver internal trace (SCSI_IPR_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

    enable adapter dump support (SCSI_IPR_DUMP) [N/y/?] n

  Qlogic ISP FC SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_FC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Include loadable firmware in driver (SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE) [Y/n/?] y

  Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_1280) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic ISP2100 host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA21XX) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic ISP2200 host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA22XX) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic ISP2300 host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA2300) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic ISP2322 host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA2322) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic ISP63xx host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA6312) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic ISP24xx host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA24XX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_LPFC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SCSI_DC395x) [M/n/y/?] m

  Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support (SCSI_DC390T) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI debugging host simulator (SCSI_DEBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

*

Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD) [Y/n/?] y

  RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Linear (append) mode (MD_LINEAR) [Y/n/m/?] y

    RAID-0 (striping) mode (MD_RAID0) [Y/n/m/?] y

    RAID-1 (mirroring) mode (MD_RAID1) [Y/n/m/?] y

    RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (EXPERIMENTAL) (MD_RAID10) [N/m/y/?] n

    RAID-4/RAID-5 mode (MD_RAID5) [Y/n/m/?] y

    RAID-6 mode (MD_RAID6) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Multipath I/O support (MD_MULTIPATH) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Faulty test module for MD (MD_FAULTY) [N/m/y/?] n

  Device mapper support (BLK_DEV_DM) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Crypt target support (DM_CRYPT) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Snapshot target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_SNAPSHOT) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Mirror target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MIRROR) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Zero target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_ZERO) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Multipath target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MULTIPATH) [N/m/y/?] n

    Bad Block Relocation Device Target (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_DM_BBR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Fusion MPT device support

*

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI (FUSION_SPI) [N/m/y/?] n

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for FC (FUSION_FC) [N/m/y/?] n

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS (FUSION_SAS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

*

IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (IEEE1394) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Subsystem Options

  *

  Excessive debugging output (IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  OUI Database built-in (IEEE1394_OUI_DB) [N/y/?] n

  Build in extra config rom entries for certain functionality (IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS) [Y/n/?] y

    IP-1394 Entry (IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394) [Y/n/?] y

  Export all symbols of ieee1394's API (IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Device Drivers

  *

  Texas Instruments PCILynx support (IEEE1394_PCILYNX) [N/m/?] n

  OHCI-1394 support (IEEE1394_OHCI1394) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Protocol Drivers

  *

  OHCI-1394 Video support (IEEE1394_VIDEO1394) [M/n/?] m

  SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.) (IEEE1394_SBP2) [M/n/?] m

    Enable Phys DMA support for SBP2 (Debug) (IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA) [N/y] n

  Ethernet over 1394 (IEEE1394_ETH1394) [N/m/?] n

  OHCI-DV I/O support (IEEE1394_DV1394) [M/n/?] m

  Raw IEEE1394 I/O support (IEEE1394_RAWIO) [M/n/?] m

  IEC61883-1 Plug support (IEEE1394_CMP) [M/n/?] m

    IEC61883-6 (Audio transmission) support (IEEE1394_AMDTP) [M/n/?] m

*

* I2O device support

*

I2O support (I2O) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Network device support

*

Network device support (NETDEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

  Dummy net driver support (DUMMY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Bonding driver support (BONDING) [M/n/y/?] m

  EQL (serial line load balancing) support (EQUALIZER) [M/n/y/?] m

  Universal TUN/TAP device driver support (TUN) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * ARCnet devices

  *

  ARCnet support (ARCNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * PHY device support

  *

  PHY Device support and infrastructure (PHYLIB) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

  *

  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) (NET_ETHERNET) [Y/n/?] y

    Generic Media Independent Interface device support (MII) [M/y/?] m

  Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support (HAPPYMEAL) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sun GEM support (SUNGEM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sun Cassini support (CASSINI) [N/m/y/?] n

  3COM cards (NET_VENDOR_3COM) [Y/n/?] y

    3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support (VORTEX) [M/n/y/?] m

    3cr990 series "Typhoon" support (TYPHOON) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Tulip family network device support

  *

  "Tulip" family network device support (NET_TULIP) [Y/n/?] y

    Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (DE2104X) [M/n/y/?] m

    DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support (TULIP) [M/n/y/?] m

      New bus configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) (TULIP_MWI) [N/y/?] n

      Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers (TULIP_MMIO) [N/y/?] n

      Use NAPI RX polling  (TULIP_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

    Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA (DE4X5) [M/n/y/?] m

    Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support (WINBOND_840) [M/n/y/?] m

    Davicom DM910x/DM980x support (DM9102) [M/n/y/?] m

    ULi M526x controller support (ULI526X) [N/m/y/?] n

  HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support (HP100) [M/n/y/?] m

  EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers (NET_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

    AMD PCnet32 PCI support (PCNET32) [M/n/y/?] m

    AMD 8111 (new PCI lance) support (AMD8111_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

      Enable NAPI support (AMD8111E_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

    Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE) [M/n/y/?] m

      Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

    Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (B44) [M/n/y/?] m

    Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FORCEDETH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Digi Intl. RightSwitch SE-X support (DGRS) [M/n/y/?] m

  EtherExpressPro/100 support (eepro100, original Becker driver) (EEPRO100) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel(R) PRO/100+ support (E100) [M/n/y/?] m

  Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support (FEALNX) [M/n/y/?] m

  National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support (NATSEMI) [M/n/y/?] m

  PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help) (NE2K_PCI) [M/n/y/?] m

  RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) (8139CP) [M/n/y/?] m

  RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (8139TOO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use PIO instead of MMIO (8139TOO_PIO) [N/y/?] n

    Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization) (8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER) [N/y/?] n

    Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards (8139TOO_8129) [Y/n/?] y

    Use older RX-reset method (8139_OLD_RX_RESET) [N/y/?] n

  SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (SIS900) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMC EtherPower II (EPIC100) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sundance Alta support (SUNDANCE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use MMIO instead of PIO (SUNDANCE_MMIO) [N/y/?] n

  VIA Rhine support (VIA_RHINE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use MMIO instead of PIO (VIA_RHINE_MMIO) [N/y/?] n

  Pocket and portable adapters (NET_POCKET) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

  *

  Alteon AceNIC/3Com 3C985/NetGear GA620 Gigabit support (ACENIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Omit support for old Tigon I based AceNICs (ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I) [N/y/?] n

  D-Link DL2000-based Gigabit Ethernet support (DL2K) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support (E1000) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (E1000_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  National Semiconduct DP83820 support (NS83820) [M/n/y/?] m

  Packet Engines Hamachi GNIC-II support (HAMACHI) [M/n/y/?] m

  Packet Engines Yellowfin Gigabit-NIC support (EXPERIMENTAL) (YELLOWFIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use Rx and Tx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (R8169_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

    VLAN support (R8169_VLAN) [N/y/?] n

  SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support (SIS190) [N/m/y/?] n

  New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SKGE) [M/n/y/?] m

  SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SKY2) [N/m/y/?] n

  Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED) (SK98LIN) [N/m/y/?] n

  VIA Velocity support (VIA_VELOCITY) [N/m/y/?] n

  Broadcom Tigon3 support (TIGON3) [M/n/y/?] m

  Broadcom NetXtremeII support (BNX2) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

  *

  Chelsio 10Gb Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T1) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel(R) PRO/10GbE support (IXGB) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (IXGB_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  S2IO 10Gbe XFrame NIC (S2IO) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Token Ring devices

  *

  Token Ring driver support (TR) [Y/n/?] y

    IBM Olympic chipset PCI adapter support (IBMOL) [N/m/y/?] n

    3Com 3C359 Token Link Velocity XL adapter support (3C359) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic TMS380 Token Ring ISA/PCI adapter support (TMS380TR) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

  *

  Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (NET_RADIO) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

    *

    STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (STRIP) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

    *

  Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (AIRO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (HERMES) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (PLX_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

    Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (TMD_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

    Nortel emobility PCI adaptor support (NORTEL_HERMES) [N/m/?] n

    Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (PCI_HERMES) [N/m/?] n

  Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support (ATMEL) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

  *

  Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (PRISM54) [M/n/y/?] m

  IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (HOSTAP) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Wan interfaces

  *

  Wan interfaces support (WAN) [N/y/?] n

  FDDI driver support (FDDI) [N/y/?] n

  HIPPI driver support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HIPPI) [N/y/?] n

  PLIP (parallel port) support (PLIP) [M/n/?] m

  PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (PPP) [M/n/y/?] m

    PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPP_MULTILINK) [N/y/?] n

    PPP filtering (PPP_FILTER) [N/y/?] n

    PPP support for async serial ports (PPP_ASYNC) [M/n/?] m

    PPP support for sync tty ports (PPP_SYNC_TTY) [M/n/?] m

    PPP Deflate compression (PPP_DEFLATE) [M/n/?] m

    PPP BSD-Compress compression (PPP_BSDCOMP) [M/n/?] m

    PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPP_MPPE) [N/m/?] n

    PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPPOE) [M/n/?] m

  SLIP (serial line) support (SLIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    CSLIP compressed headers (SLIP_COMPRESSED) [Y/n/?] y

    Keepalive and linefill (SLIP_SMART) [N/y/?] n

    Six bit SLIP encapsulation (SLIP_MODE_SLIP6) [N/y/?] n

  Fibre Channel driver support (NET_FC) [Y/n/?] y

  Traffic Shaper (EXPERIMENTAL) (SHAPER) [N/m/y/?] n

  Network console logging support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NETCONSOLE) [M/n/y/?] m

Netpoll support for trapping incoming packets (NETPOLL_RX) [N/y] n

Netpoll traffic trapping (NETPOLL_TRAP) [N/y] n

*

* ISDN subsystem

*

ISDN support (ISDN) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Old ISDN4Linux

  *

  Old ISDN4Linux (obsolete) (ISDN_I4L) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * CAPI subsystem

  *

  CAPI2.0 support (ISDN_CAPI) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K) (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON) [N/y/?] n

    CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE) [N/y/?] n

    CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support (ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * CAPI hardware drivers

    *

    *

    * Active AVM cards

    *

    Support AVM cards (CAPI_AVM) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

    *

    Support Eicon cards (CAPI_EICON) [N/y/?] n

*

* Telephony Support

*

Linux telephony support (PHONE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Input device support

*

Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  *

  * Userland interfaces

  *

  Mouse interface (INPUT_MOUSEDEV) [Y/?] (NEW) y

    Provide legacy /dev/psaux device (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX) [Y/n/?] y

    Horizontal screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X) [1024] 1024

    Vertical screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y) [768] 768

  Joystick interface (INPUT_JOYDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Touchscreen interface (INPUT_TSDEV) [N/m/y/?] n

  Event interface (INPUT_EVDEV) [N/m/y/?] n

  Event debugging (INPUT_EVBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Input Device Drivers

  *

  *

  * Keyboards

  *

  Keyboards (INPUT_KEYBOARD) [Y/?] (NEW) y

    AT keyboard (KEYBOARD_ATKBD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Sun Type 4 and Type 5 keyboard (KEYBOARD_SUNKBD) [N/m/y/?] n

    DECstation/VAXstation LK201/LK401 keyboard (KEYBOARD_LKKBD) [N/m/y/?] n

    XT keyboard (KEYBOARD_XTKBD) [N/m/y/?] n

    Newton keyboard (KEYBOARD_NEWTON) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Mouse

  *

  Mouse (INPUT_MOUSE) [Y/n/?] y

    PS/2 mouse (MOUSE_PS2) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Serial mouse (MOUSE_SERIAL) [N/m/y/?] n

    DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet (MOUSE_VSXXXAA) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Joysticks

  *

  Joysticks (INPUT_JOYSTICK) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Touchscreens

  *

  Touchscreens (INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous devices

  *

  Miscellaneous devices (INPUT_MISC) [N/y/?] n

*

* Hardware I/O ports

*

Serial I/O support (SERIO) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Serial port line discipline (SERIO_SERPORT) [Y/n/m/?] y

  ct82c710 Aux port controller (SERIO_CT82C710) [N/m/y/?] n

  Parallel port keyboard adapter (SERIO_PARKBD) [N/m/?] n

  PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller (SERIO_PCIPS2) [N/m/y/?] n

  Raw access to serio ports (SERIO_RAW) [N/m/y/?] n

Gameport support (GAMEPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  Classic ISA and PnP gameport support (GAMEPORT_NS558) [N/m/?] n

  PDPI Lightning 4 gamecard support (GAMEPORT_L4) [N/m/?] n

  SB Live and Audigy gameport support (GAMEPORT_EMU10K1) [N/m/?] n

  ForteMedia FM801 gameport support (GAMEPORT_FM801) [N/m] n

*

* Character devices

*

Non-standard serial port support (SERIAL_NONSTANDARD) [Y/n/?] y

  Computone IntelliPort Plus serial support (COMPUTONE) [N/m/y/?] n

  Comtrol RocketPort support (ROCKETPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  Cyclades async mux support (CYCLADES) [N/m/y/?] n

  Digiboard Intelligent Async Support (DIGIEPCA) [N/m/y/?] n

  Moxa Intellio support (MOXA_INTELLIO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Moxa SmartIO support (MOXA_SMARTIO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Multi-Tech multiport card support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ISI) [N/m/y/?] n

  Microgate SyncLink card support (SYNCLINK) [M/n/y/?] m

  SyncLink Multiport support (SYNCLINKMP) [M/n/y/?] m

  HDLC line discipline support (N_HDLC) [M/n/y/?] m

  SDL RISCom/8 card support (RISCOM8) [N/m/y/?] n

  Specialix IO8+ card support (SPECIALIX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Specialix SX (and SI) card support (SX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Specialix RIO system support (RIO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Stallion multiport serial support (STALDRV) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial drivers

*

8250/16550 and compatible serial support (SERIAL_8250) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port (SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

  8250/16550 device discovery via ACPI namespace (SERIAL_8250_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

  Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports (SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS) [4] 4

  Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options (SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED) [N/y/?] n

*

* Non-8250 serial port support

*

Digi International NEO PCI Support (SERIAL_JSM) [N/m/y/?] n

Legacy (BSD) PTY support (LEGACY_PTYS) [Y/n/?] y

  Maximum number of legacy PTY in use (LEGACY_PTY_COUNT) [256] 256

Parallel printer support (PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

Support for user-space parallel port device drivers (PPDEV) [N/m/?] n

Texas Instruments parallel link cable support (TIPAR) [N/m/?] n

*

* IPMI

*

IPMI top-level message handler (IPMI_HANDLER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Watchdog Cards

*

Watchdog Timer Support (WATCHDOG) [Y/n/?] y

  Disable watchdog shutdown on close (WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Watchdog Device Drivers

  *

  Software watchdog (SOFT_WATCHDOG) [N/m/y/?] n

  Acquire SBC Watchdog Timer (ACQUIRE_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Advantech SBC Watchdog Timer (ADVANTECH_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  ALi M1535 PMU Watchdog Timer (ALIM1535_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  ALi M7101 PMU Computer Watchdog (ALIM7101_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  AMD Elan SC520 processor Watchdog (SC520_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Eurotech CPU-1220/1410 Watchdog Timer (EUROTECH_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  IB700 SBC Watchdog Timer (IB700_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  IBM Automatic Server Restart (IBMASR) [N/m/y/?] n

  ICP Wafer 5823 Single Board Computer Watchdog (WAFER_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel 6300ESB Timer/Watchdog (I6300ESB_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel i8xx TCO Timer/Watchdog (I8XX_TCO) [N/m/y/?] n

  National Semiconductor PC87307/PC97307 (ala SC1200) Watchdog (SC1200_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  SBC-60XX Watchdog Timer (60XX_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  SBC8360 Watchdog Timer (SBC8360_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  SMA CPU5 Watchdog (CPU5_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  W83627HF Watchdog Timer (W83627HF_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  W83877F (EMACS) Watchdog Timer (W83877F_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  W83977F (PCM-5335) Watchdog Timer (W83977F_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  ZF MachZ Watchdog (MACHZ_WDT) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * PCI-based Watchdog Cards

  *

  Berkshire Products PCI-PC Watchdog (PCIPCWATCHDOG) [N/m/y/?] n

  PCI-WDT500/501 Watchdog timer (WDTPCI) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * USB-based Watchdog Cards

  *

  Berkshire Products USB-PC Watchdog (USBPCWATCHDOG) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM) [Y/n/m/?] y

/dev/nvram support (NVRAM) [Y/n/m/?] y

Enhanced Real Time Clock Support (RTC) [Y/n/m/?] y

Double Talk PC internal speech card support (DTLK) [N/m/y/?] n

Siemens R3964 line discipline (R3964) [N/m/y/?] n

Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support (APPLICOM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

*

Ftape (QIC-80/Travan) support (FTAPE) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (AGP) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support (AGP_INTEL) [N/m/y/?] n

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM) [Y/n/m/?] y

  3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ (DRM_TDFX) [M/n/y/?] m

  ATI Rage 128 (DRM_R128) [M/n/y/?] m

  ATI Radeon (DRM_RADEON) [M/n/y/?] m

  Matrox g200/g400 (DRM_MGA) [N/m/y/?] n

  SiS video cards (DRM_SIS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Via unichrome video cards (DRM_VIA) [N/m/y/?] n

  Savage video cards (DRM_SAVAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

ACP Modem (Mwave) support (MWAVE) [N/m/y/?] n

RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE) (RAW_DRIVER) [N/m/y/?] n

HPET - High Precision Event Timer (HPET) [Y/n/?] y

  Allow mmap of HPET (HPET_MMAP) [Y/n/?] y

Hangcheck timer (HANGCHECK_TIMER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* TPM devices

*

TPM Hardware Support (TCG_TPM) [N/m/y/?] n

Telecom clock driver for MPBL0010 ATCA SBC (TELCLOCK) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* I2C support

*

I2C support (I2C) [Y/m/?] y

  I2C device interface (I2C_CHARDEV) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * I2C Algorithms

  *

  I2C bit-banging interfaces (I2C_ALGOBIT) [M/y/?] m

  I2C PCF 8584 interfaces (I2C_ALGOPCF) [M/n/y/?] m

  I2C PCA 9564 interfaces (I2C_ALGOPCA) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * I2C Hardware Bus support

  *

  ALI 1535 (I2C_ALI1535) [N/m/y/?] n

  ALI 1563 (I2C_ALI1563) [N/m/y/?] n

  ALI 15x3 (I2C_ALI15X3) [N/m/y/?] n

  AMD 756/766/768/8111 and nVidia nForce (I2C_AMD756) [N/m/y/?] n

  AMD 8111 (I2C_AMD8111) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel 82801 (ICH) (I2C_I801) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel 810/815 (I2C_I810) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel PIIX4 (I2C_PIIX4) [N/m/y/?] n

  Nvidia nForce2, nForce3 and nForce4 (I2C_NFORCE2) [M/n/y/?] m

  Parallel port adapter (I2C_PARPORT) [N/m/?] n

  Parallel port adapter (light) (I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT) [N/m/y/?] n

  S3/VIA (Pro)Savage (I2C_PROSAVAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

  S3 Savage 4 (I2C_SAVAGE4) [N/m/y/?] n

  NatSemi SCx200 ACCESS.bus (SCx200_ACB) [N/m/y/?] n

  SiS 5595 (I2C_SIS5595) [N/m/y/?] n

  SiS 630/730 (I2C_SIS630) [N/m/y/?] n

  SiS 96x (I2C_SIS96X) [N/m/y/?] n

  I2C/SMBus Test Stub (I2C_STUB) [N/m/?] n

  VIA 82C586B (I2C_VIA) [N/m/y/?] n

  VIA 82C596/82C686/823x (I2C_VIAPRO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Voodoo 3 (I2C_VOODOO3) [N/m/y/?] n

  PCA9564 on an ISA bus (I2C_PCA_ISA) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

  *

  Dallas Semiconductor DS1337 and DS1339 Real Time Clock (SENSORS_DS1337) [N/m/y/?] n

  Maxim/Dallas Semiconductor DS1374 Real Time Clock (SENSORS_DS1374) [N/m/y/?] n

  EEPROM reader (SENSORS_EEPROM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Philips PCF8574 and PCF8574A (SENSORS_PCF8574) [M/n/y/?] m

  Philips PCA9539 16-bit I/O port (SENSORS_PCA9539) [M/n/y/?] m

  Philips PCF8591 (SENSORS_PCF8591) [M/n/y/?] m

  Epson 8564 RTC chip (SENSORS_RTC8564) [M/n/y/?] m

  Maxim MAX6875 Power supply supervisor (SENSORS_MAX6875) [N/m/y/?] n

  Xicor X1205 RTC chip (RTC_X1205_I2C) [N/m/y/?] n

  I2C Core debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CORE) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Algorithm debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_ALGO) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Bus debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_BUS) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Chip debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CHIP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Dallas's 1-wire bus

*

Dallas's 1-wire support (W1) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Hardware Monitoring support

*

Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON) [Y/n/m/?] y

Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1021) [M/n/y/?] m

Analog Devices ADM1025 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1025) [M/n/y/?] m

Analog Devices ADM1026 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1026) [N/m/y/?] n

Analog Devices ADM1031 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1031) [M/n/y/?] m

Analog Devices ADM9240 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM9240) [N/m/y/?] n

Asus ASB100 Bach (SENSORS_ASB100) [N/m/y/?] n

Attansic ATXP1 VID controller (SENSORS_ATXP1) [N/m/y/?] n

Dallas Semiconductor DS1621 and DS1625 (SENSORS_DS1621) [M/n/y/?] m

FSC Hermes (SENSORS_FSCHER) [N/m/y/?] n

FSC Poseidon (SENSORS_FSCPOS) [N/m/y/?] n

Genesys Logic GL518SM (SENSORS_GL518SM) [N/m/y/?] n

Genesys Logic GL520SM (SENSORS_GL520SM) [N/m/y/?] n

ITE IT87xx and compatibles (SENSORS_IT87) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor LM63 (SENSORS_LM63) [N/m/y/?] n

National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM75) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor LM77 (SENSORS_LM77) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM78) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor LM80 (SENSORS_LM80) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor LM83 (SENSORS_LM83) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM85) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor LM87 (SENSORS_LM87) [N/m/y/?] n

National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM90) [N/m/y/?] n

National Semiconductor LM92 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM92) [N/m/y/?] n

Maxim MAX1619 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX1619) [M/n/y/?] m

National Semiconductor PC87360 family (SENSORS_PC87360) [N/m/y/?] n

Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. SiS5595 (SENSORS_SIS5595) [N/m/y/?] n

SMSC LPC47M10x and compatibles (SENSORS_SMSC47M1) [N/m/y/?] n

SMSC LPC47B397-NC (SENSORS_SMSC47B397) [N/m/y/?] n

VIA686A (SENSORS_VIA686A) [M/n/y/?] m

Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F (SENSORS_W83781D) [M/n/y/?] m

Winbond W83792D (SENSORS_W83792D) [M/n/y/?] m

Winbond W83L785TS-S (SENSORS_W83L785TS) [M/n/y/?] m

Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83697HF (SENSORS_W83627HF) [M/n/y/?] m

Winbond W83627EHF (SENSORS_W83627EHF) [M/n/y/?] m

IBM Hard Drive Active Protection System (hdaps) (SENSORS_HDAPS) [N/m/y/?] n

Hardware Monitoring Chip debugging messages (HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Misc devices

*

Device driver for IBM RSA service processor (IBM_ASM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

*

*

* Multimedia devices

*

Video For Linux (VIDEO_DEV) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Video For Linux

  *

  *

  * Video Adapters

  *

  BT848 Video For Linux (VIDEO_BT848) [M/n/?] m

    SAA6588 Radio Chip RDS decoder support on BT848 cards (VIDEO_SAA6588) [N/m/?] n

  Quickcam BW Video For Linux (VIDEO_BWQCAM) [M/n/?] m

  QuickCam Colour Video For Linux (EXPERIMENTAL) (VIDEO_CQCAM) [M/n/?] m

  W9966CF Webcam (FlyCam Supra and others) Video For Linux (VIDEO_W9966) [M/n/?] m

  CPiA Video For Linux (VIDEO_CPIA) [M/n/?] m

    CPiA Parallel Port Lowlevel Support (VIDEO_CPIA_PP) [M/n/?] m

    CPiA USB Lowlevel Support (VIDEO_CPIA_USB) [M/n/?] m

  SAA5246A, SAA5281 Teletext processor (VIDEO_SAA5246A) [M/n/?] m

  SAA5249 Teletext processor (VIDEO_SAA5249) [M/n/?] m

  SAB3036 tuner (TUNER_3036) [M/n/?] m

  Stradis 4:2:2 MPEG-2 video driver  (EXPERIMENTAL) (VIDEO_STRADIS) [M/n/?] m

  Zoran ZR36057/36067 Video For Linux (VIDEO_ZORAN) [M/n/?] m

    Iomega Buz support (VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ) [M/n/?] m

    Pinnacle/Miro DC10(+) support (VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10) [M/n/?] m

    Pinnacle/Miro DC30(+) support (VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30) [M/n/?] m

    Linux Media Labs LML33 support (VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33) [M/n/?] m

    Linux Media Labs LML33R10 support (VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10) [M/n/?] m

  Philips SAA7134 support (VIDEO_SAA7134) [M/n/?] m

    Philips SAA7134 DMA audio support (VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA) [N/m/?] n

  Siemens-Nixdorf 'Multimedia eXtension Board' (VIDEO_MXB) [M/n/?] m

  Philips-Semiconductors 'dpc7146 demonstration board' (VIDEO_DPC) [M/n/?] m

  Hexium HV-PCI6 and Orion frame grabber (VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION) [M/n/?] m

  Hexium Gemini frame grabber (VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI) [M/n/?] m

  Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support (VIDEO_CX88) [M/n/?] m

  Empia EM2800/2820/2840 USB video capture support (VIDEO_EM28XX) [N/m/?] n

  OmniVision Camera Chip support (VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP) [M/n/?] m

  Add support for additional audio chipsets (VIDEO_AUDIO_DECODER) [N/m/?] n

  Add support for additional video chipsets (VIDEO_DECODER) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Radio Adapters

  *

  GemTek PCI Radio Card support (RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI) [M/n/?] m

  Guillemot MAXI Radio FM 2000 radio (RADIO_MAXIRADIO) [M/n/?] m

  Maestro on board radio (RADIO_MAESTRO) [M/n/?] m

*

* Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

*

DVB For Linux (DVB) [N/y/?] n

*

* Graphics support

*

Support for frame buffer devices (FB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers (FB_MODE_HELPERS) [N/y/?] n

  Enable Tile Blitting Support (FB_TILEBLITTING) [N/y/?] n

  Cirrus Logic support (FB_CIRRUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Permedia2 support (FB_PM2) [N/m/y/?] n

  CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support (FB_CYBER2000) [N/m/y/?] n

  Arc Monochrome LCD board support (FB_ARC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support (FB_ASILIANT) [N/y] n

  IMS Twin Turbo display support (FB_IMSTT) [N/y/?] n

  VGA 16-color graphics support (FB_VGA16) [N/m/y/?] n

  VESA VGA graphics support (FB_VESA) [Y/n/m/?] y

    VESA driver type

    > 1. vesafb (FB_VESA_STD)

    choice[1]: 1

Hercules mono graphics support (FB_HGA) [N/m/y/?] n

Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support (FB_S1D13XXX) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Framebuffer Support (FB_NVIDIA) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Riva support (FB_RIVA) [N/m/y/?] n

Matrox acceleration (FB_MATROX) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Radeon display support (Old driver) (FB_RADEON_OLD) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Radeon display support (FB_RADEON) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Rage128 display support (FB_ATY128) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Mach64 display support (FB_ATY) [N/m/y/?] n

S3 Savage support (FB_SAVAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

SiS/XGI display support (FB_SIS) [N/m/y/?] n

NeoMagic display support (FB_NEOMAGIC) [N/m/y/?] n

IMG Kyro support (FB_KYRO) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 display support (FB_3DFX) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support (FB_VOODOO1) [N/m/y/?] n

Cyberblade/i1 support (FB_CYBLA) [N/m/y/?] n

Trident support (FB_TRIDENT) [N/m/y/?] n

AMD Geode family framebuffer support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FB_GEODE) [N/y/?] n

Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) (FB_VIRTUAL) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Console display driver support

*

VGA text console (VGA_CONSOLE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Video mode selection support (VIDEO_SELECT) [Y/n/?] y

Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Framebuffer Console Rotation (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION) [N/y/?] n

Select compiled-in fonts (FONTS) [N/y/?] n

*

* Logo configuration

*

Bootup logo (LOGO) [Y/n/?] y

  Standard black and white Linux logo (LOGO_LINUX_MONO) [Y/n] y

  Standard 16-color Linux logo (LOGO_LINUX_VGA16) [Y/n] y

  Standard 224-color Linux logo (LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224) [Y/n] y

*

* Backlight & LCD device support

*

Backlight & LCD device support (BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT) [N/y/?] n

Support for the framebuffer splash (FB_SPLASH) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Speakup console speech

*

Build speakup console speech (SPEAKUP) [N/m/y/?] n

Choose Default synthesizer for Speakup (SPEAKUP_DEFAULT) [none] none

*

* Sound

*

Sound card support (SOUND) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

*

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND) [M/n/?] m

Sequencer support (SND_SEQUENCER) [N/m/?] n

OSS Mixer API (SND_MIXER_OSS) [M/n/?] m

OSS PCM (digital audio) API (SND_PCM_OSS) [M/n/?] m

RTC Timer support (SND_RTCTIMER) [M/n/?] m

Verbose printk (SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK) [N/y/?] n

Debug (SND_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Generic devices

*

Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard (SND_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI (SND_MTPAV) [N/m/?] n

UART16550 serial MIDI driver (SND_SERIAL_U16550) [N/m/?] n

Generic MPU-401 UART driver (SND_MPU401) [N/m/?] n

*

* PCI devices

*

ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller (SND_ALI5451) [N/m/?] n

ATI IXP AC97 Controller (SND_ATIIXP) [N/m/?] n

ATI IXP Modem (SND_ATIIXP_MODEM) [N/m/?] n

Aureal Advantage (SND_AU8810) [N/m/?] n

Aureal Vortex (SND_AU8820) [N/m/?] n

Aureal Vortex 2 (SND_AU8830) [N/m/?] n

Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (EXPERIMENTAL) (SND_AZT3328) [N/m/?] n

Bt87x Audio Capture (SND_BT87X) [N/m/?] n

Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x (SND_CS46XX) [N/m/?] n

Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281 (SND_CS4281) [N/m/?] n

Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS) (SND_EMU10K1) [N/m/?] n

Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version) (SND_EMU10K1X) [N/m/?] n

SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit (SND_CA0106) [N/m/?] n

Korg 1212 IO (SND_KORG1212) [N/m/?] n

Digigram miXart (SND_MIXART) [N/m/?] n

NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX (SND_NM256) [N/m/?] n

RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO (SND_RME32) [N/m/?] n

RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO (SND_RME96) [N/m/?] n

RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall) (SND_RME9652) [N/m/?] n

RME Hammerfall DSP Audio (SND_HDSP) [N/m/?] n

RME Hammerfall DSP MADI (SND_HDSPM) [N/m/?] n

Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018 (SND_TRIDENT) [N/m/?] n

Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754 (SND_YMFPCI) [N/m/?] n

Analog Devices AD1889 (SND_AD1889) [N/m/?] n

Avance Logic ALS4000 (SND_ALS4000) [N/m/?] n

C-Media 8738, 8338 (SND_CMIPCI) [N/m/?] n

(Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370 (SND_ENS1370) [N/m/?] n

(Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373 (SND_ENS1371) [N/m/?] n

ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1) (SND_ES1938) [N/m/?] n

ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E) (SND_ES1968) [N/m/?] n

ESS Allegro/Maestro3 (SND_MAESTRO3) [N/m/?] n

ForteMedia FM801 (SND_FM801) [N/m/?] n

ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24) (SND_ICE1712) [N/m/?] n

ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT) (SND_ICE1724) [N/m/?] n

Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller (SND_INTEL8X0) [N/m/?] n

Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem (EXPERIMENTAL) (SND_INTEL8X0M) [N/m/?] n

S3 SonicVibes (SND_SONICVIBES) [N/m/?] n

VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller (SND_VIA82XX) [M/n/?] m

VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems (SND_VIA82XX_MODEM) [N/m/?] n

Digigram VX222 (SND_VX222) [N/m/?] n

Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB devices

*

USB Audio/MIDI driver (SND_USB_AUDIO) [N/m/?] n

Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver (SND_USB_USX2Y) [N/m/?] n

*

* Open Sound System

*

Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) (SOUND_PRIME) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB support

*

Support for Host-side USB (USB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  USB verbose debug messages (USB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous USB options

  *

  USB device filesystem (USB_DEVICEFS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_BANDWIDTH) [Y/n/?] y

  Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [N/y/?] n

  USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SUSPEND) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * USB Host Controller Drivers

  *

  EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (USB_EHCI_HCD) [M/n/y/?] m

    Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT) [Y/n/?] y

  ISP116X HCD support (USB_ISP116X_HCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  OHCI HCD support (USB_OHCI_HCD) [M/n/y/?] m

  UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support (USB_UHCI_HCD) [M/n/y/?] m

  SL811HS HCD support (USB_SL811_HCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * USB Device Class drivers

  *

  Obsolete OSS USB drivers (OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER) [N/y/?] n

  USB Modem (CDC ACM) support (USB_ACM) [M/n/y/?] m

  USB Printer support (USB_PRINTER) [N/m/y/?] n

----------

